# Aristo Craft C-16 reviews ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello: 

Has anyone bought the newest release version of the Aristo Craft C-16? 
Observations? 
Any wheel slippage from the axle? 
How does the rubber cog drive belt perform? 
How does the smoke unit perform? 

Thank you 
Norman


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like some info also. Especially has the boiler been lowered back to where it belongs? I hope there's no traction tires also.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

There seem to be a bunch of guys over on the Aristo board who have bought them but no one has put it through its paces yet . 
There were some initially problems with the smoke unit but those were tracked down to some missing holes to allow air flow. That has since been corrected. 
Yes, Richard, its has a lower boiler and no traction tires. 

-Brian


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian. I'm thinking of picking up a couple as backup for my five original Deltons in case one or two should bite the dust in the future. 

I don't like visiting the Aristo site for myself because it's difficult to get "real" info there that hasn't been sanitized by one of their resident censors.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The big issue was the smoke unit but I have heard that one of the folks has a very noisy problem when its running. Still waiting to hear more on this.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The silence on the other site after I posted a request to hear owners' reviews is deafening me from here.... 

It's cute, it's better- detailed, it has addressed the too-high boiler issues of the original and it has an all-new drive and wiggley bits. So what's the reticence about telling us all just how good it is? 

Even though it's a sparkie I'd like one in Bumble Bee just to see it running. 

tac


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got one here that I just finished writing up for GR. I'll not spoil the thunder too much, suffice to say it's a good locomotive. The new drive train near as I could determine is bulletproof. I could not physically stop the wheels from turning without risking significant damage to the wheels and siderods themselves. There was no slippage on the axles. I didn't test the smoke unit, as I didn't have any smoke fluid, nor was any supplied. 

Note that the new chassis is NOT a drop-in replacement for the old Delton locos. You'll have to do a bit of cutting and fitting to get an old boiler to fit over the new chassis. This doesn't look to be impossible, but you'll have to determine whether it's easier to modify the old boiler to fit on the new chassis, or just modify/repaint the new locomotive to match the old one, and simply retire the old one. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoom, Richard, old floon - OT, but me and ig want to know why the lighthouse doesn't light up on THIS forum? 

Just curious, you know how it is when you're having a slow day... 

Best 

tac


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

I think that's because they don't allow animated gifs in your signature here. 

-Brian


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also keen to get my hands on one these to try out. They look better than they've looked for many years. Hunkered down again, now with metal wheels and rods etc. Also more care has been paid to the paint jobs and finishes, they look fantastic I would only wish they'd paint the wheels as well (as they should do on all their steamers), blackenned metal doesn't really cut it for painted wheel faces. 
I haven't had any involvement in the paint jobs (unlike the upcoming Accucraft DSP 2-8-0s coming along soon), but as the internet is kinda free, and I dont mind anyway as its kinda cool, here's the origin of two of the new Aristo C-16 paint jobs: 








Pacific Slope - I chose the name due to the real engine's history and did this kit bash, and lowering in 1999 when the first Aristo wood versions came out. It represents one of the many repaints from the early 1880s, not a Factory painy job. 
http://4largescale.com/fletch/d1f.htm 
and Music Pass, 








http://4largescale.com/fletch/d1g.htm 
A collaborative repaint with a dear friend of mine who really lead the way and did some ground breaking research on the scheme - represents Baldwin style 103, how many of these 1880 D&RG 2-8-0s were painted 'as-built'. Jim chose the name from the D&RG 2-8-0 rosters, as we just liked the name and historically she was one of the last Green painted engines prior to the black versions coming from Baldwin. 
This 'Music Pass' model was done in 2003, and we did show it to Lewis at the BTS that year. 
There are plenty of other cool names to chose from, from the D&RG rosters too! 
I chose Pacific Slope D&RG #71, back in '99 because as the history books reveal, this was the first engine to haul a train into Gunnison on the virgin track in 1881, after crossing the great divide in the Rocky Mountains, crossing Marshall Pass at 10,000ft. So aptly named - the first D&RG engine to roll all the way down the Pacific slope of the Great divide was 'Pacific Slope' built 1880. 

David.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac you sure have got them closed mouth over there. Maybe they are not that impressed and as usual some afraid to speak up. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Amazing how some people are affraid to tell the truth...becuase of retrobution, sorry just cracks me up.. 
Nick


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 07/04/2008 10:43 AM
Afternoom, Richard, old floon - OT, but me and ig want to know why the lighthouse doesn't light up on THIS forum? 

Just curious, you know how it is when you're having a slow day..." border=0> 

Best 

tac




Tac Ol' Boy, 

I had an animated gif on here for awhile. Then one dark night the Signature Police came pounding on my door and said I was using too many eleckterziks and made me change it. Oh well!


----------

